# Trout, Tog, Trout Marathon



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It was perfect. 
So perfect, that Lee went to work,
checked the weather, 
then decided that work didn't need him that day. 
The text came in at 6:30 am saying "Leaving work. Togging it is today."
I happened to be sleeping on his couch at that moment. 
Jeff Lockhart and I got in around 1:15 am 
after fishing part one of what will turn out to be 
... a great fall marathon

http://www.angling-addict.com/2014/11/fall-marathon.html

Don't want to click a link to a blog? Here's the short version. We caught a crap ton of trout between 20-23" and several citations. Then we went to the cbbt and caught a crap ton of togs up to 20.5". Then we went back for trout and got a bunch more with 2 citations. Then I drove back to RVA.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you're a beast


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

NTKG said:


> you're a beast


 We need to hit the water together some time, NTKG.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome fishing! Rob, at what water temp at the CBBT would you say the tog turn off during the winter?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good job those are some monster trout


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. rwh, some people don't like to go after them around the 50 degrees mark. I usually stop around 45-46.


----------

